# Head gasket blown



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

*Water pump is an extended warranty item on earlier models, not sure about yours.

[h=1]150K/10 year warranty on the Cruze Water Pump?[/h]
You normally need to burp the coolant tank a few times after a refill. Make sure that is not one of the issues. I would think you could do a compression test to find out if the block is compromised.


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Call the dealer for a engine quote. 

Someone blew a piston that dealer wouldn't warranty. Cost him $3500 for a new engine and install from the dealer. 

If the mechanic wants $3G. That's a LOT of money. I'd defenitely look in to a new engine. Specially since head gaskets aren't usually worth repairing due to the simple fact that engine components don't like water in the oil. You might get the motor fixed and running but it probably won't last.


----------



## Kf-bg (May 30, 2019)

Just had the car towed home..stars and runs, but still bubbling back to coolant reservoir. Leaning toward finding an entire engine and not messing around with the head gasket. Any recommendations for shop manuals or videos so I don't screw something up?? Couldn't find much on YouTube for this engine.


----------



## twilliams3802 (Jun 10, 2019)

I just replaced the head gasket on a 2014 1.4. The head gasket is relatively easy to get to and straight forward 

https://f01.justanswer.com/El_Jared/3530d989-94d9-4487-8128-550e4b37f5a7_cruze+head.pdf


----------



## DonMountain (May 24, 2019)

Do a pressure check on each cylinder first to determine where the leak is. For each cylinder turn the crank to top dead center and put an air pressure line with 120 pounds of air on that spark plug hole to find out which area of the head gasket is leaking. Then pull the head and take a close look at the head gasket at that cylinder location. Take a close look at the cylinder for leaks and have the head pressure checked for leaks and flatness. Have it planed if not flat. Check the block for flatness. If everything is Ok, then just replace the head gasket. Not much money to do that and not difficult to do. Replacing the engine will probably cost more than the car is worth.


----------



## TheBeav (Aug 23, 2019)

Kf-bg said:


> I have a 2012 1.4 turbo with 150k highway miles... relatively trouble-free for last few years... recently changed water outlet, but reused coolant line back to reservoir...long story short, that blew apart, coolant gone and car overheated. Pulled over and shut off immediately... fixed hose and refilled, but exhaust gas bubbling through coolant tank bottom hose. Mechanic wants to install new head gasket, machine the head if it's not cracked, new water pump, and new timing chain. $3k. New engine is $6-7k or I can try getting a salvage and do it myself (he won't put in used engine). Anyone else had this problem? Shame to scrap this car, but I'm pretty close.


He's out of his mind that's way too much money dealerships don't even charge that he's doing the head gasket he's right there he might as well do the timing chain not much more work the most that job should cost you even by a dealer is 2300 Max you can get a used motor with only 50,000 miles four five hundred bucks 700 tops and have it put in for another 500 maybe 800 if you find the right mechanic


Kf-bg said:


> I have a 2012 1.4 turbo with 150k highway miles... relatively trouble-free for last few years... recently changed water outlet, but reused coolant line back to reservoir...long story short, that blew apart, coolant gone and car overheated. Pulled over and shut off immediately... fixed hose and refilled, but exhaust gas bubbling through coolant tank bottom hose. Mechanic wants to install new head gasket, machine the head if it's not cracked, new water pump, and new timing chain. $3k. New engine is $6-7k or I can try getting a salvage and do it myself (he won't put in used engine). Anyone else had this problem? Shame to scrap this car, but I'm pretty close.





Kf-bg said:


> I have a 2012 1.4 turbo with 150k highway miles... relatively trouble-free for last few years... recently changed water outlet, but reused coolant line back to reservoir...long story short, that blew apart, coolant gone and car overheated. Pulled over and shut off immediately... fixed hose and refilled, but exhaust gas bubbling through coolant tank bottom hose. Mechanic wants to install new head gasket, machine the head if it's not cracked, new water pump, and new timing chain. $3k. New engine is $6-7k or I can try getting a salvage and do it myself (he won't put in used engine). Anyone else had this problem? Shame to scrap this car, but I'm pretty close.


----------



## TheBeav (Aug 23, 2019)

Kf-bg said:


> Just had the car towed home..stars and runs, but still bubbling back to coolant reservoir. Leaning toward finding an entire engine and not messing around with the head gasket. Any recommendations for shop manuals or videos so I don't screw something up?? Couldn't find much on YouTube for this engine.


You could do the head gasket yourself it's not that hard seen a lot of money Don Mountain I believe gave you the exact instructions and you will save a lot of money I am going through the same exact thing with my 2017 Chevy Cruze fortunately I am under warranty


Kf-bg said:


> Just had the car towed home..stars and runs, but still bubbling back to coolant reservoir. Leaning toward finding an entire engine and not messing around with the head gasket. Any recommendations for shop manuals or videos so I don't screw something up?? Couldn't find much on YouTube for this engine.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Kf-bg said:


> fixed hose and refilled, but exhaust gas bubbling through coolant tank bottom hose.


Keep in mind that if the system isn't pressurized, you'll have quite a bit of bubbling. Are you sure it's exhaust gas?


----------



## Kf-bg (May 30, 2019)

twilliams3802 said:


> I just replaced the head gasket on a 2014 1.4. The head gasket is relatively easy to get to and straight forward
> 
> 
> 
> https://f01.justanswer.com/El_Jared/3530d989-94d9-4487-8128-550e4b37f5a7_cruze+head.pdf


Link gave me a 404 error


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Kf-bg said:


> > > https://f01.justanswer.com/El_Jared/3530d989-94d9-4487-8128-550e4b37f5a7_cruze+head.pdf
> 
> 
> Link gave me a 404 error


You might try it again. It works for me.

Doug

.


----------



## Hans (Sep 26, 2019)

Kf-bg said:


> I have a 2012 1.4 turbo with 150k highway miles... relatively trouble-free for last few years... recently changed water outlet, but reused coolant line back to reservoir...long story short, that blew apart, coolant gone and car overheated. Pulled over and shut off immediately... fixed hose and refilled, but exhaust gas bubbling through coolant tank bottom hose. Mechanic wants to install new head gasket, machine the head if it's not cracked, new water pump, and new timing chain. $3k. New engine is $6-7k or I can try getting a salvage and do it myself (he won't put in used engine). Anyone else had this problem? Shame to scrap this car, but I'm pretty close.


same problem did all work myself including sanding down the warped head on fat table total cost $189.


----------



## Kf-bg (May 30, 2019)

I think I have that in the tools I bought and the locking kit. Mine has been sitting for a few months due to other disasters....having trouble getting the exhaust manifold off and the plug to lock the camshaft bolt is stripped...may just have someone come pick it up and give up.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Kf-bg said:


> I have a 2012 1.4 turbo with 150k highway miles... relatively trouble-free for last few years... recently changed water outlet, but reused coolant line back to reservoir...long story short, that blew apart, coolant gone and car overheated. Pulled over and shut off immediately... fixed hose and refilled, but exhaust gas bubbling through coolant tank bottom hose. Mechanic wants to install new head gasket, machine the head if it's not cracked, new water pump, and new timing chain. $3k. New engine is $6-7k or I can try getting a salvage and do it myself (he won't put in used engine). Anyone else had this problem? Shame to scrap this car, but I'm pretty close.









Before your next car hose blow, I'd rather have a DIY low coolant level warning installed as it's an engine, wallet and headache saver!

Installing a float switch inside the surge tank, piggy-backed to the mandatory DOT brake fluid level warning, is a no brainer. I've lost count the times it saved me a head gasket.

Last time it was I who forgot to tighten the cap..
The buzz alarm sounded, the LCD screen lit up (with the low DOT4 message)
and a red light was on! I pulled to the side of the road ASAP and stopped the engine!

It's by far the most 'bang for the buck' mod you can DIY in a car ever (LTZs exempt)!
I never cooked another engine after I started installing this low coolant level warning switch on every single one of my cars years ago.


----------

